# مفاجئات فى قضية أغتصاب فتاة فرشوط



## صوت صارخ (21 يناير 2010)

*أعلن أحد المحامين الذى أستطاع الأطلاع على ملف قضية فتاة فرشوط عن نقاط تقصير فى القضية أهمها
1- عدم قيام الطب الشرعى بالكشف على المتهم
2- عدم تحديد تاريخ للتهتك الحادث للفتاة
3- تحريات النيابة فاسدة من حيث أثبات صحة الواقعة رغم عدم وجود شاهد واحد يؤيد أقوال أهل الفتاه, رغم أن الوقعة حدثت الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا, ومع هذا لم يوجد أى شهود للوقعة
4- تضارب أقوال الفتاه أمام النيابة عن أقوالها فى محضر الشرطة, حيث قالت الفتاة فى محضر الشرطة أن المتهم حاول خلع ملابسها, لكنها قالت فى أقوالها أنه واقعها بالفعل
5- لا توجد أى جراح فى جسيد الطفلة, مما يؤكد عدم تعرضها لأى عنف
6- حتى الأن لا يوجد محامي للمتهم

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rynyapatOis&annotation_id=annotation_807309&feature=iv



*


----------



## طحبوش (21 يناير 2010)

يا رب الواد يطلع برائة يا رب


----------



## عمادفايز (21 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *أعلن أحد المحامين الذى أستطاع الأطلاع على ملف قضية فتاة فرشوط عن نقاط تقصير فى القضية أهمها
> 1- عدم قيام الطب الشرعى بالكشف على المتهم
> 2- عدم تحديد تاريخ للتهتك الحادث للفتاة
> 3- تحريات النيابة فاسدة من حيث أثبات صحة الواقعة رغم عدم وجود شاهد واحد يؤيد أقوال أهل الفتاه, رغم أن الوقعة حدثت الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا, ومع هذا لم يوجد أى شهود للوقعة
> ...


*كل دة مش مهم المهم ان المتهم اسمة جرجس*


----------



## صوت صارخ (22 يناير 2010)

عمادفايز قال:


> *كل دة مش مهم المهم ان المتهم اسمة جرجس*



*بل تهمته أن أسمه "جرجس"
ثم للنظر لتحقيقات النيابة فى تلك الفقرة
 س: ما تفصيلات واقعة التعدى عليك؟
ج: أنا كنت جاية من أبو تشت على فرشوط علشان اشترى شوية حاجات وكنت راكبة الحمارة بتاعتنا وأنا راجعه على أبو تشت قرية الشقيفي قابلنى واحد راكب على تروسيكل محمل عليه أقفاص وقف قدامى وقال لى أنت بنت مين فأنا مردتش عليه ومشيت وبعدين لقيته جاى ورايا ووقفنى ونزلنى من على الحمارة وقام فوقيه وعمل معايا “قله أدب” ولما لاقنى بصرخ جرى وأنا رحت على البيت وحكيت لأبويا وأمى وطلعوا معايا على فرشوط لغاية ما قلبنا اللي عمل معايا كده وأنا شاورت لهم عليه ومسكوه وروحنا على المركز وده كل اللي حصل.

حسب أقوال الفتاة حدث الأتى
1- سألها جرجس أنت بنت مين ( هل هذا منطقيا من إنسان سيغتصب فتاة)
2- أنزلها من على الحمار ( لماذا لم تقاومه)
3- وقام فوقها ( لماذا لم تقاوم وتصرخ, وأين المارة والبشر, فهذا كان بمنتصف النهار كما ذكرت الفتاة)
4- عمل "قلة أدب" ( لماذا لم تقاوم وتصرخ)
المهم ذهبت الفتاة إلى بيتها فى فرشوط ( المسافة لا تقل عن ثلاثة كيلومتر تستغرق على الأقل نصف ساعة) وحكت لأبوها (المفروض أن الفتاة بتنزف فهل تركوها تنزف) ثم عادوا إلى فرشوط (نصف ساعة أخرى على الأقل) فوجدوا جرجس مازال يوزع بضاعته ( أليس من المفروض أن يهرول ويختبئ لأنه يعلم أن أهل الفتاة سيلاحقوته)
ها هى القصة الملفقة, هذا هو القضاء المصرى الإسلامى الحقير, هذه هى أخلاقيات مسلمي صعيد مصر, يتاجرون بسمعة بناتهم وبشرفهم, لأجل النيل بالمسيحيين, لكن هيهات, فشرفهم صار فى الوحل, ووساخات أخلاقياتهم ظهرت للجميع

وحتى لو اعدموا حرجس ظلما, فهذا سيكون مسمار أخر فى نعش الإسلام فى مصر

*


----------



## BITAR (22 يناير 2010)

*عجبى عليك يا زمن*
*جرائم الاغتصاب تملاء الجرائد *
*وكلها اسلاميه*
*اتمنى ان يكون القاضى عادل*​


----------



## ابراهيم5 (22 يناير 2010)

*هذه الجريمة هتك عرض وليس اغتصاب وسوف يحكم علي المتهم بالسجن من 7 الي 15 عام بالمشدد حسب تقدير القاضي في ظروف التشديد لان المعتدي عليها لم تتجاوز الخامسة عشر من عمرها وهي من احد ظروف تشديد العقوبة ام البراءة فهي مستبعدة طبقآ لما جاء في التقرير الطبي لان في مثل هذه الوقائع من جريمة هتك العرض والاغتصاب لا يؤخذ بأقوال المتهم او المجني علية ولكن الذي يثبت هذه الواقعة شهادة الشهود او التقرير الطبي.. وفي هذه القضية لا يوجد شهود ولكن يوجد تقرير طبي اولي يثبت وقوع جريمة هتك عرض علي الطفلة وشكرآ لصاحب الخبر*


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (22 يناير 2010)

القضية كلها من الاول تلفيق وكدب 

ربنا ها يظهر الحق ويخرج براءة 

بس دم الشهداء ها يرجع ازاى ​


----------



## داود 2010 (22 يناير 2010)

لا نسا ابدا ان الرب يدافع عنا ونحن صامتون    اخى اختى ما شعوركم اذا اصاب احد احد ابنائكم ؟
بل نشكر اللة انة اعطانا الهبة ان نكون ابنائة    الرب يعوض تعب محبتك يا اخى على موضوعك


----------

